# 20 gallon viv journal



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

started the 20 gallon long viv thats been sitting around for 4 weeks,

got most of the hard scape done, now just some refining work to do, then the landscaping part... enjoy, dont be surprised if its a bit like the terribilis tanks...lol









































i should be pretty much done by tonight


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

looks like its going to be really nice.. cant wait to see how it turns out.. once im done with this 10 gal vert im off to my 20


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks, its going to be for a pair of tinctorius, or leucs not sure with, i think the alanis pair, cuz i think im gonna get a 37 gallon column for the leucs trio
- i think i should be able to make some great hills with the substrate in this tank, i just trimmed back some of the great stuff, now a little more great stuff then some more trimming, then the silicone and coco, then im done really, the rest is just waiting for it to grow. ..


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice T...I already know its gonna turn out well.
That litter I sent you will look good.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

done for now... got some growing in to do, i transplanted some moss from the orange terribs tank. . . but as for now i think it looks pretty good. . . being that i set it up in.......5 hours??



























oh also i need a new light, thats only a 24 inch light that i use for the my 20 regular for my mints. . .


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh-M-Gee....It looks great! I know once its grown in and the moss establishes itself it will look like a mini version of the O.terribs
I guarantee "la nina selva" will chime in


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks D, yeah thats what im hoping for, what did that la nina selva mean?


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Looks good Troy! Did you just use substrate to make the hills? I like the contours.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks, yeah that's what i always do, i just pack it really tight, and it seems to hold up for a long time


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Devanny said:


> Nice T...I already know its gonna turn out well.
> That litter I sent you will look good.


Silly girl it's a frog tank, why on earth would you think he's gonna put a cat in there???


ps nice tank....for frogs that is...


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

lol.. thanks


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice tank I really like the background, is the wood used in the background cork?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

ummm in the middle yes, and on the sides no, its those 1/2 rounds tree bark, i cut one in halif to make the 20 little halfs on the right side of the tank


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

very cool thanks, Ill have to try and find some of that rounds tree bark it looks awesome!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks good, but those cork tube peices take up a lot of room.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks really great! I really like your idea on using the half log lizard hides for the background! 

As for your frogs, beware of mixing frog comments to come! The following quote sounded like you would be mixing for this tank, but I know that's not what you mean by your post. 



RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> thanks, its going to be for a pair of tinctorius, or leucs not sure with, i think the alanis pair, cuz i think im gonna get a 37 gallon column for the leucs trio


Keep up the good work and don't forget about us when you put frogs in there! We need pictures man! 

-Matt


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

lol i meant not sure "witch" not with, its most like going to be alanis, the leucs are gonna be in the 37 gallon i've decided, 

thanks tho guys, 
yes julio they do thats why i use the one large one in the corner, it also allows me to get back there with the shop vac and take out the water in the bottom...
-the other one i cut right down the middle so it didnt take up nearly as much room


----------



## xixwiseguyxix (May 18, 2009)

First off, great looking vivarium. I was wondering though, from the pictures, specifically the third and fifth one, it doesn't look like you're filling in the tops of the wood backgrounds. What stops the pdfs from getting behind the background?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

well thanks, and the tops of the wood go all the way to the top where it is flush with the glass, so there is really no way for them to squeeze in there, the only thing that would maybe be able to would be a froglet.... and this tank is for adults, so there should be no problem with them getting behind them...


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

nice tank, just 1 thing (i know its probably a dumb question..but) where do you get the gs foam stuff?


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

heatfreakk3 said:


> nice tank, just 1 thing (i know its probably a dumb question..but) where do you get the gs foam stuff?


Any home improvement store...


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Okay thanks


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

You have really captured the naturalistic look with your background. Well done!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thank Im glad u like


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

5 hours? So the great stuff and silicone hasn't cured? Did you just leave the top off so the plants don't smother?

Looks good though. I hate those log hides, and other than taking up a lot of space (could be nice at hiding pump wires and stuff like that), I think you found a use for an otherwwise bland thing that most of us have laying around.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

no...they cured. . .and yes I leave the top off for about a week. . .thanks for the compliments tho.


----------

